# Excel Quote Sheet



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey all!

Just getting in business here and trying to keep costs down... I searched some old forums but couldnt find an Excel Spreadsheet for quotes. Wondering if anyone was willing to share theirs? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Sthomson4 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just getting in business here and trying to keep costs down... I searched some old forums but couldnt find an Excel Spreadsheet for quotes. Wondering if anyone was willing to share theirs? It would be greatly appreciated!


Neither of these are mine, I picked them up on the forums along the way. I wish I could remember who from in order to give credit as they are very useful. Anyway, one is for screen printing and the other is for transfer vinyl. All success with your new venture!


----------

